

The Movie Set That Ate Itself - Gring
http://www.gq.com/entertainment/movies-and-tv/201111/movie-set-that-ate-itself-dau-ilya-khrzhanovsky?printable=true&currentPage=1

======
westicle
Journalistic hyperbole or accurate portrayal? Although we're conditioned from
an early age to believe that what is reported is gospel truth, the incentive
of the author is to maximise the intrigue and incredibility of the subject.

I guess reporting on a film set full of method actors under an eccentric
director wouldn't grab as many reader eyeballs.

